# Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!



## ZandersFishing (10. Februar 2016)

*Hallo liebe Community.

Ich wollte hier mal ein neues Thema starten, bezüglich Forellenangeln!

Viele Einsteiger und Kids angeln gerne auf Forelle und Co am Teich, den diese bieten tolle Möglichkeiten, ein bisschen was dazu zu lernen! 

Falls ihr also Fragen habt, stellt sie gerne HIER #h

Liebe Grüße ZandersFishing
*


----------



## ZandersFishing (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Huch?
Immer noch keine Frage, scheint wohl nicht so gut anzukommen


----------



## eric20004 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

vlt hat einfach keiner probleme oder fragen zu den fang von fischen in forellenanlagen usw. ist ja nicht so schwer


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Wie fängt man größere Forellen (lm kleinen flachen Fluss)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Wenn man sie gefunden hat mit der Spinnrute ,Wobblern und vielleicht Spinnern und Streamern ,letztere an Finesse Rigs mit der Spinnrute wenn du nicht gerade mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs bist.


----------



## Bazinga (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

In Flächen Bereichen bieten sich sehr flach laufende Wobbler an. 

Am meisten Erfolg bringen mir an solchen Abschnitten aber große Braune Streamer gegen die Strömung am Grund "geschleift". Die dürfen ruhig etwas Sediment aufwirbeln und imitieren eine klassische Koppe. Außerdem produziert der obenliegende Einzelhaken kaum Hänger. 

Ausprobieren#6


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*



Bazinga schrieb:


> In Flächen Bereichen bieten sich sehr flach laufende Wobbler an.




Wie willst du denn damit die Gumpen ausfischen?


----------



## ZandersFishing (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Hallo Carpfischer...

Große Forellen, sind im flachen Wasser nur vorzufinden, wenn genügend Unterstand vorhanden ist.
Sie stehen dann beispielsweise unter versunkenen Ästen, unter überhängenden Bäumen aber meist unter dem unterspülten Ufer.
Die Ufer fische ich so ab, indem ich mich auf eine Seite stelle, und je nach Strömungsrichtung, links oder rechts am Ufer entlang führe. Ich werfe Stromaufwärts, und hole den Wobbler schnell ein. Forellen, die dort stehen, sehen nur den Köder und beißen meist hart und überraschend. 

Hoffe konnte dir helfen 

LG ZandersFishing


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Forellen sind gierig auf Würmer. Die sind aber oftmals als Köder verboten, oder wenigstens nicht gerne gesehen.

Künstliche Wackystyle Würmer sind da eine gute Lösung. Man kann sie auf alle möglichen Weisen anbieten und erreicht, je nach Zusatzgewicht, auch tiefe Gumpen und die dort hoffentlich lebenden Standforellen. Wer verhältnismäßig große Haken (Aberdeenform) benützt und auch den Widerhaken andrückt braucht auch keine Angst haben, dass Jungforellen unnötig verangelt werden.

Der von vielen Anglern geschmähte Berkley Gulp Tauwurm ist hier ein hervorragender Köder!


----------



## Anglerrino (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Hallo 

Und genau deswegen lobe ich es, dass es noch Leute wie Herrn Strehlow gibt, (Information) die sehr bedacht sind um ihre Umwelt und in dem was sie tun. Noch besser dass er es auch anderen Hobby und Profi-Anglern gerne zeigt, wie man nachhaltig und möglichst "bio" fischen kann. Beispielsweise mithilfe eines bleifreien Jig-Kopfs oder mit weichmacherfreien Gummiködern. Davon schonmal was gehört? Ich finde es sehr interessant, da ich die Natur schon sehr gerne habe und ihr ungern schaden möchte. Aber meint ihr es ist auch wirtschaftlich "bio" zu fischen? Ich meine am Ende ist es ja auch nur ein Hobby, aber wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat, der Natur weniger Schaden zuzufügen, warum nicht? Da würde mir höchstens der Geldbeutel dazwischen stehen, aber langfristig sollte jeder Angler lernen, "gesund zu fischen" 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Hallo Anglerrino,

wenn Du besonders schonend fischen willst - fische mit der Fliege.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bazinga (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Streamer aus Naturhaar mit kleinem Wolframköpchen und an gedrücktem Einzelhaken ist für mich das Natur und Fischschonenste was mir an der normalen Spinnrute einfällt. Forellen steigen auch auf kleine Wobbler die man über dir Gumpen zieht. Grad jetzt im Frühjahr wenns bald wieder losgeht sind sie eh gierig ohne Ende. 

Anfang Sommer funktionieren Auch schlanke weiße Gufis die man bissl in den Gumpen tanzen lässt. 

Gufis und einfache Stream kosten im Vergleich zu Rappala und co so gut wie nix und es tut nicht weh wenn man mal einen verballert.


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*



Bazinga schrieb:


> Forellen steigen auch auf kleine Wobbler die man über dir Gumpen zieht. Grad jetzt im Frühjahr wenns bald wieder losgeht sind sie eh gierig ohne Ende.




Naja, das kommt drauf an. Wenn die Fische grad eher auf kleine Flugnahrung aus sind werden sie nach keinem kleinen Fisch steigen, aber einen kleinen Fisch der direkt durch ihren Gumpen schwimmt werden sie wohl eher nicht verschmähen.


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Fliegenfischen wird von unserem Verein ein gratis Kurs auf dem Sportplatz angeboten, ist das eine Gelegenheit die man sich nicht entgehen lassen sollte? Und was würde denn eine brauchbare Ausrüstung kosten? Also Rute Rolle Schnüre Fliegen Kleinteile?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Gumpen, Fliegenfischen etc. - vielleicht sollten die Offtopicler hier mal den Eingangspost lesen, um was es hier geht:
Teich, Anlagen, Forellenpuff etc..


ZandersFishing schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier mal ein neues Thema starten, bezüglich Forellenangeln!
> 
> Viele Einsteiger und Kids angeln gerne auf Forelle und Co *am Teich*



Lasst also einfach euer Offtopic, wenn ihr nichts sinnvolles zum ursprünglichen Thema des Threads beizutragen hat.

Spart mir Stress und euch Punkte..

Zu euren Fragen könnt ihr gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen 

Danke


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*



Carpfisher2000 schrieb:


> Wie fängt man größere Forellen (lm kleinen flachen Fluss)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



*Auf diese Frage wurde geantwortet*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gumpen, Fliegenfischen etc. - vielleicht sollten die Offtopicler hier mal den Eingangspost lesen, um was es hier geht:
> Teich, Anlagen, Forellenpuff etc..
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hättest du auch mal diese Frage gelesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*

Dazu eigenes Thema, da das hier NICHT das Thema war ....


----------



## Bazinga (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hier können alle Petrijünger ihre Fragen bezüglich Forelle und Co stellen!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu eigenes Thema, da das hier NICHT das Thema war ....



Sorry bin auch davon ausgegangen das es eine Art Frage Antwort Thread wird und hab mich auch auf die Frage nach dem flachen Gewässer bezogen.


----------

